# Extremely long toenails!!



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So a few months ago i noticed that Tweety has really long toenails so I tried clipping them but I made him bleed a lot and I got traumatized so I never clipped them again!

Today I went to the birdies and as always tweety and marshmallow come to greet me(they fly to me) so when tweety landed I felt a sharp little stab from his nails! They are SUPER long and I am too afraid to clip them again

What should I do because my cleaning lady was helping me but when she saw the blood she started making me feel so guilty and I panicked so I told her they I wouldn't clip them again to stop her from running her mouth

What should I do? I'm will post a photo of the nails now


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

As you know, there's a blood vessel in the nails. When the nails get very long the vein gets longer too, so you can't just clip the nails back to the proper length all at once. But you can clip them gradually, and the vein will gradually get shorter. So I'd start with clipping just the tips, wait about 3 weeks then clip them back a little more, and so on. Here's our sticky on nail clipping: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32063


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Here are the photos


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The length of the nails actually looks pretty reasonable to me, and if this was my bird I'd clip the tips for comfort and safety purposes and not worry about shortening them up too much. (Safety purposes = very sharp nails tend to get snagged in carpeting and other fabrics, and this could result in a foot/leg injury).


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

in the second photo the shorter toe is the nail that i made bleed 
thats why it isn't "as" long as the other ones


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Actually, they look alright to me, that's Beaker's nail length. When I take him to my bird shop for a clip, they only take a teeny, tiny bit off that, when Beaker sits on me, his nails prick a little, but that's kind of how they're supposed to be


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm glad to know that their not that bad as I thought!!
He has a lot of natural perches in his cage


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

They look fine to me! I think the worse birds to tell are kakarikis. They have pretty long nails anyway so you never know when they're going to need it doing!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i would try a nail file instead of clippers just to keep the points down  just file down the sharp point, but length wise they are fine


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Coco's nails are really sharp too! They look about this length. A nail file is a good idea.


----------

